# Help removing Lever Collet Closer on 9A



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey Folks!

I need help removing the Lever Collet Closer on South Bend 9A.  Here's a pic:






My friend bought it, and has to remove it, to finish his good machine!!! 

I am afraid to force it off, as it is in perfect working order as it is.  I have tried removing set screws from the knurled sections, and no go.  There is even a second set screw in one hole I found, but nothing moves.  

If anyone knows of any online literature or sites that have it already illustrated I'm all eyes.  Thanks guys!   


Bernie


----------



## xalky (Nov 12, 2013)

Have you tried removing the bolt from the lever arm? I think once that's off, it should pull right out as one unit, so long as any set screws are backed off from the spindle tube. Those should be the only 2 attachment points.

If theres still a collet in it, that will have to be removed first. I'm not familiar with that collet closer, but you should be able to remove the collet by unscrewing the knurled handle, but you might have to put those set screws back in to make that happen.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks man.... 

I had tried everthing, and had all kinds of set screws, and the Pivot bolt on top off.  Nothin' .  

It was just gummed up from many years of being in place.  So I did the unforgivable  ...  I took the spindle sleeve out, put in a BAD collet, threaded all the way, and began tapping gently with a small hammer.  
It slid nicely out of the spindle that way.  Light taps.  It was just stuck!

Thanks man


Bernie


----------

